# Atwood saugeye



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

What's happening down at Atwood? Anyone doing any good down in Dellroy end? Taking my 6yo out Saturday for his first kayak fishing trip. Probably going to just troll around with some crawler harnesses and see what happens.


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

I haven't had any luck a couple 14's and one 19 but that the grand total for three days at Atwood good luck tight lines


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

Upland said:


> I haven't had any luck a couple 14's and one 19 but that the grand total for three days at Atwood good luck tight lines


Hopefully this warmer weather will get em fired up.


----------



## Gray Hunter (Dec 15, 2020)

Does Atwood still stock saugeye annually? I always follow the Atwood posts. We use to vacation as a family at the cabins for 40 years until they shut down. Great memories of fishing at the lake years ago.


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

They still stock Atwood annually I believe. Tons of saugeye in there, you always catch a ton of undersized fish though. Getting tougher and tougher to find the bigger fish. The Amish have decimated that lake in my opinion.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

It hasn't been as good as usual for me for this time of year. Been out 3 times. 4 keepers one evening and 3 keepers the other two evenings with a few shorts. That water temp should be in the high 50s to low 60s right now and each time I was out it was 53 to 54. I believe fish are just really scattered right now. Some shallow some deep n some in between. Most years the majority is in that 2 to 6 foot at this time but does not seem to be the case. All my fish was caught on jerkbaits and blade baits.


----------



## driftfish101 (Jun 25, 2011)

Took my son out for his birthday on Saturday. Caught 7 legal saugeye and 20 paper towel roll perch. Gorgeous days for sure.


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

driftfish101 said:


> Took my son out for his birthday on Saturday. Caught 7 legal saugeye and 20 paper towel roll perch. Gorgeous days for sure.


We were out Saturday as well. Took my youngest boy out for his first trip in the kayak. Caught an 18" and a 16". He had a blast


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

water temp was 52 when we started and was close to 60 in some spots when we left. Both were caught in the same spot trolling crawler harnesses in 11fow.


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD said:


> We were out Saturday as well. Took my youngest boy out for his first trip in the kayak. Caught an 18" and a 16". He had a blast
> View attachment 487324
> 
> View attachment 487323


behind that smile is a memory that will last a lifetime


----------

